# Beginner fat guy question



## texarado710 (Jan 24, 2019)

Hello all,

I just would like to say thank you for all the info posted in the sticky about the process of getting into the sport. I recently moved to Denver and have always wanted to try snowboarding. Im 42 5'9" and weigh 270 (down from 298) ive read all the other fat guy posts but i still have questions.

I know that a wide board somewhere around 160-163 is recommended for my size. My question is if I have short legs (29" inseam) would that have any affect on what board size I should buy


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Finally!!! Advice that I am *eminently * qualified to give,...  :laugh:

You don't necessarily need a wide board because of your size or weight. Aside for maybe allowing for some better fat guy float in deep pow,..  you only really need a wide board if your boot size is in the 12-13+ range. Even then,.. depending on your binding angles you still might be able to get away with a reg. width deck. (...some say size 11's need a wide as well but I don't agree.)

If your boots are smaller than that,.. a wide board will just make it harder to get up on edge on hardpack & groomers. Foot cramps & fatigue could become a real issue. 

However, with your somewhat short for your weight  inseam, The one thing you might need to consider when looking at new rides is their minimum stance width. 

Im 6'. 275+ With a 31-32 inseam. I like to ride with a fairly wide stance. 23" and up. 

You prolly don't want a board with too wide a min stance unless you already know you're comfortable riding a really wide stance. 



Btw,... I'm what they used to call, "tall in the saddle!" All my height is in my torso between my hips & shoulders. I've fairly short legs for a guy my height. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ATeffect (Nov 2, 2018)

chomps1211 said:


> Finally!!! Advice that I am *eminently * qualified to give,...  :laugh:
> 
> You don't necessarily need a wide board because of your size or weight. Aside for maybe allowing for some better fat guy float in deep pow,..  you only really need a wide board if your boot size is in the 12-13+ range. Even then,.. depending on your binding angles you still might be able to get away with a reg. width deck. (...some say size 11's need a wide as well but I don't agree.)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm actually right there under your recommended 12-13+ range of boot sizes. I wear an 11.5 tactical adv which supposedly has a reduced footprint. At -15/15 what do you think would be considered too narrow? Idk how I'd be on a 256mm waist width.. Thanks!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Your short legs and stature along with your robust body would make you better off learning on something smaller. As a beginner the length wont be too big a deal as long as you dont go too short. 156-159 is what I would throw you on to learn. When you get better and if you still weighted the same you would be on a 165+. You wont be good enough to use or realize the value of added edge and surface area for a while.


----------



## texarado710 (Jan 24, 2019)

chomps1211 said:


> Finally!!! Advice that I am *eminently * qualified to give,...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the recommendations. After a ton of research I’ve obtained everything I need with the exception of bindings. Since this post I got some adidas superstars (super roomy for wide feet) and a signal Omni 162. Since the last post I have also cut down to 250 lbs.


----------



## NavyNuke (Dec 27, 2018)

texarado710 said:


> Thanks for the recommendations. After a ton of research I’ve obtained everything I need with the exception of bindings. Since this post I got some adidas superstars (super roomy for wide feet) and a signal Omni 162. Since the last post I have also cut down to 250 lbs.


Congratulations on your weight loss, now go ride, as you get a season or 3 in you will figure out what works. 

From a guy getting back under 300 soon.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

texarado710 said:


> Thanks for the recommendations. After a ton of research I’ve obtained everything I need with the exception of bindings. Since this post I got some adidas superstars (super roomy for wide feet) and a signal Omni 162. Since the last post I have also cut down to 250 lbs.


Congrats! Tons of bindings are on sale now with end of season coming soon. Do you know what kind of riding you want to focus on yet? Park, all mountain, etc.?


----------



## texarado710 (Jan 24, 2019)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> texarado710 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the recommendations. After a ton of research I’ve obtained everything I need with the exception of bindings. Since this post I got some adidas superstars (super roomy for wide feet) and a signal Omni 162. Since the last post I have also cut down to 250 lbs.
> ...


I went with the signal Omni 162 free ride board.


----------



## texarado710 (Jan 24, 2019)

I’m waiting on payday to checkout. I have a pair of union str for 160 in my basket on rei.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

texarado710 said:


> I’m waiting on payday to checkout. I have a pair of union str for 160 in my basket on rei.


Nice! Haven't really heard much about those, but check out Evo for some Rome DODs or Targas for a bit more if you're open to other options.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

texarado710 said:


> SlvrDragon50 said:
> 
> 
> > texarado710 said:
> ...


Awesome! Did you get the current model or last years?

Know that they don't really recommend the omni for the park. Just an fyi.


----------



## texarado710 (Jan 24, 2019)

I bought the this years model and I went into it understanding that it really wasn’t suitable for park.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Nice! Haven't really heard much about those, but check out Evo for some Rome DODs or Targas for a bit more if you're open to other options.


Second the DOD/Targa rec for a heavy guy. Those are bombproof and you won't overpower them.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

drblast said:


> Second the DOD/Targa rec for a heavy guy. Those are bombproof and you won't overpower them.


Seconded for Binding offerings from Rome. Got the '17 Rome Katanas on my stiff(ish) Arbor. They seem to handle my fat ass just fine! >


:hairy:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

random....just to lighten the load...there is a snowboarder

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=163&v=XM5wA2L4MPE


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> random....just to lighten the load...there is a snowboarder
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=163&v=XM5wA2L4MPE


That snowboarder seemed to be doing a _lot_ of "ruddering!" :laugh:


----------



## snoway (Jan 25, 2017)

wrathfuldeity said:


> random....just to lighten the load...there is a snowboarder
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=163&v=XM5wA2L4MPE


WTF Did I just watch?? :dropjaw:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

snoway said:


> WTF Did I just watch?? :dropjaw:


lol...idk y it didn't play from the beginning :embarrased1:


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Wow. Now there’s a sight.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

I miss neon skiers doing freestyle tricks, they all seem to simulate snowboarding now.


----------

